# Win 7 64Bit vs. Skystar HD2



## Succer (30. September 2009)

Moin, bin seit gestern mit Win 7 unterwegs (vorher Vista) Das einzige Problem was ich habe: Ich bekomme meine TV Karte nicht zum Laufen.

Laut Technisat soll die Skystar HD2 kompatibel mit 7 sein, wenn ich die Software installiere meckert auch nichts, nur wird (trotz Aufforderns zum Neustart) offensichtlich keine Treiber installiert.

Im Gerätemanager steht immer noch das Ausrufezeichen vor dem "Multimediacontroller" und im Programm (DVBViewer2) wird sie auch nicht erkannt.

Hat schon einer von euch erfolgreich versucht die Karte zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2009)

Die ist nicht nur laut Technisat Win7/64bit kompatibel sondern sie ist es auch wirklich.

Hast du versucht die Treiber 'zu fuß' zu installieren?


----------



## Mosed (30. September 2009)

Was meinste mit Software? Die TV-Software enthält ja auch keine Treiber. Die musste wohl extra herunterladen.

Oder wie Stefan schreibt direkt über den Gerätemanager versuchen. Dafür braucht man dann aber auch ein entpacktes Treiberpaket, wenn win keine Treiber übers inet findet.


----------



## Succer (30. September 2009)

Auf der Website gibt es nur ein Downloadpaket (das erste bei Software&Treiber) und genau das hab ich installiert. wenn ich hier einfach auf "Install" klicke wird offensichtlich nur die Software installiert.

Edith: ok wenn ich Windows sage, wo es nach Treibern suchen muss scheint's zu gehen... hätt man ja mal selber drauf kommen können  

naja, thx. nevermind


----------



## Mosed (30. September 2009)

Ist in dem was du runterlädst ein Inf order/Datei?
Oder ist es eine exe? - dann versuch mal die Exe mit nem packprogramm zu entpacken und dann den treiber über den gerätemanager installieren.


----------



## citroenchen14 (17. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was meinste mit Software? Die TV-Software enthält ja auch keine Treiber. Die musste wohl extra herunterladen.
> 
> Oder wie Stefan schreibt direkt über den Gerätemanager versuchen. Dafür braucht man dann aber auch ein entpacktes Treiberpaket, wenn win keine Treiber übers inet findet.


 
Danke an Euch beide.  Durch die Treiber-Installierung "zu Fuß" über den Geräte-Manager habe ich das "Problem" endlich in den Griff bekommen. Jetzt kann ich auch über Windows 7 (64 Bit) Fernsehen und muß nicht mehr auf die Windows XP-Partition wechseln.  Es gibt in der Download-Datei einen Ordner Driver.


----------

